# New LP finished...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I started this guitar Sept. 22, working a few nights a week. I finished it yesterday morning before work.

Its plain and simple, no fancy wood to show off - which is a change, a nice one once and a while. The pickups are fralin PAF's and sound great. 

Ran a build thread here:

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?p=24594530#post24594530


Here are some picks of the finished guitar, and of the LP Jr I made in 2006.

AJC


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

wow..nice job. I bet the Fralins sound cool. I know you did the Jr, but is this your first LP?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice work. Doesn't sound as good as it looks?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Tarl said:


> wow..nice job. I bet the Fralins sound cool. I know you did the Jr, but is this your first LP?


Well, although I have built a number of "les paul'ish" guitars (carved top, set neck) they all had something different than a "real" les paul.

This was built going off of the 59' LP plans I purchased from Stewart Macdonald. I wanted it to actually look like a Les Paul, so I got the trap. inlays, pickguard, etc. Of course, like all my home made guits' it has a MOP "AC" on the headstock, I have no desire for anyone to think it is a Gibson instrument - I am proud to play my own stuff 

It sounds really nice - cleans are crystal clear. It dirties up really nice too. I had the pickups in another "LP'ish" guitar I built 3 years ago but I replaced them with P90's so I had the Fralins for this one.

The other thing that is kind of neat, is that the tuners on this guitar are real Gibson tuners bought for me (by my father) my very first guitar I built back when I was 15 (summer of 1986). They have the little flip out winders on them, and I have had them on many different guitars over the years. They kind of mean a lot to me. It was my dad (a woodworker, but never played guitar) who pushed me to try and make my first guitar 20+ yrs ago. He bought me all the best parts too at that time. I remember these tuners were $160 for the set, and that was a lot of $$ back when business was tough and my parents didnt have a lot of money to spend on the kids. But he bought me the best parts he could. I love my dad for many things, but mainly for his talents and teaching me to use my hands to build stuff - and these tuners are a small reminder for me of that. If that makes any sense.. 

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Another great looking guitar A.J. Well done. :bow:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I
> 
> Ran a build thread here:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Fantastic! Simple and elegant. I love the binding - it really gives it "the look". That's a cool story about the machine heads - that's the kinda stuff that makes it special.

And I still love that LP Jr. as well. I look at it and think, "that thing is built for one thing - to rock the house down!" Both awesome pieces - you should be very proud.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Very, very nice looking instrument......Gotta try and get a finish like that on my acoustics.....Getting tired of using oils.................Larry


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

wow that guitar looks amazing! would you build someone their own LP?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a fine bit of woodworking. Very impressive.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Those are both very sweet looking guitars. Very nice and tastey looking. You are definitely a talented individual.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Excellent job on the LP's.

Your tuner story makes perfect sense. Made me stop, think and reflect on my own family and how much they mean to me.


----------

